# 97 Altima California emissions



## chris1123 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a 97 altima that was orginally sold in California. The car is now registered and driven in Texas. The problem is it now has a bad catalytic converter. I can find plenty of after market ones for non california vehicles. I can get it from the dealer but lots of $$$$. Can I use one of these after market ones and change out the ECU computer to a non California one..Will this combination work???


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i don't see why not. your not in california anymore are you? why should you conform to their standards if the cars not there anymore?


----------



## chris1123 (Jun 11, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> i don't see why not. your not in california anymore are you? why should you conform to their standards if the cars not there anymore?


Do you know if I will run into any problems if i change out the ECU computer. I am not sure what the difference are between each state???


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i don't think so. i would assume its just plug and play. the only difference probly between the cally ECU and a regular one is more strict emissons monitoring and things like that.


----------

